# Granite Supports On BreakFast Bar - Drywall Repair



## aspen555 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am struggling with the best way to fill in the granite support 1/8" thick L-brackets on the breakfast bar shown below... I have a few ideas but would appreciate any community comments/suggestions :thumbsup:

Option 1: Cut drywall filler pieces out of a scrap piece of drywall. Shave the backs so that the drywall filler pieces fit flush then liquid nail them to the l-brackets. Mud to finish

Option 2: Use a rotary tool to cut out a new large rectangular opening spanning the whole breakfast bar area. Cut a new piece of drywall to fit the new opening, route the back of the new piece in the bracket area. Screw in the new piece normally where 2x4's are available and at an angle in the bracket area to bite. Mud to finish

Thank You For Your Time!!!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

See these:
http://mcfaddensdirect.mcfaddens.com/c-300-corbels.aspx 

Possibly buy or make something like this to cover the brackets.

(look down towards the bottom of the page for a few of the simpler styles)


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

With Option 1 you should also trim the sheetrock so it looks like an upside down version of the trim below, where it meets the floor. You'd have to build up the edge of the sheetrock with a piece of trimwood 1/2" thick by an inch or so.

Option 3: Get a piece of wood matching the kitchen cabinets about 12" high by as long as required. Use a router to make stopped dadoes in the back to match the brackets. Attach with construction glue. Trim edges with matching moldings.


----------

